# Worms



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I feel like worms would be awfully good for soil. Anyone ever just but some and throw them on your lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Never had the need to do that. Nature takes care of it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No. The neighbors think I'm weird enough.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> I feel like worms would be awfully good for soil. Anyone ever just but some and throw them on your lawn?


Worms are *awesome* for lawns. Keeping a healthy worm population in your soil will provide all the aeration you'll ever need unless the turf is receiving regular heavy use causing physical compaction (e.g. golf carts, vehicular traffic, or stampeding buffalo).

As others have mentioned, though, unless your lawn soil is segregated from the entire outside world (like Fenway park's grass), then you don't need to bring any worms in. Get your soil in shape, and they will come!

After the 2.2 inches of rain we received here on Friday, I used the leaf blower to blow about 60-80 worms off our driveway and back into the lawn!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> After the 2.2 inches of rain we received here on Friday, I used the leaf blower to blow about 60-80 worms off our driveway and back into the lawn!


I've used a water hose to help them get back into the lawn. I ask the kids not to step on them. Our neighbors already know we are crazy.


----------



## Livestrong13 (Aug 20, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> I feel like worms would be awfully good for soil. Anyone ever just but some and throw them on your lawn?


Actually was planning to do same....


----------



## Livestrong13 (Aug 20, 2017)

g-man said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > After the 2.2 inches of rain we received here on Friday, I used the leaf blower to blow about 60-80 worms off our driveway and back into the lawn!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Livestrong13 (Aug 20, 2017)

g-man said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > After the 2.2 inches of rain we received here on Friday, I used the leaf blower to blow about 60-80 worms off our driveway and back into the lawn!
> ...


 :lol:

I haven't seen any on lawn yet.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Worms are *awesome* for lawns.


Welcome to TLF, K&N!


----------

